# Cherry sapwood?



## Seamus0559 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been removing the trim from the second story of my house and stripping all of the paint off(6 layers!). It's all black cherry, but I pulled one piece off that could either be cherry sapwood, or maple. It's a vast difference in color, as the images show. This cherry is almost blood red(110 years old), but would the sapwood darken also?




































Let me know your thoughts! As always, I appreciate any input.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Maple.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

+1 Maple.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

3rd vote for maple


----------



## Seamus0559 (Mar 17, 2013)

I figured it was maple. It seemed strange to me that everything would be cherry, with the exception of this piece( it is a baseboard).


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry guys, I hate to disagree with you. It's some very beautiful maple.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful and looks long and straight - all good. If you need some help using all that terrific, old, reclaimed lumber, just let me know - always up for a road trip!

Great find.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

^ your all wrong, it's maple! Nice figure too!


----------



## Seamus0559 (Mar 17, 2013)

@Betsy, long and straight is an understatement! Two of the boards I pulled out are 16'+ with 10" widths.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Seamus, are you certain that very bottom board is cherry ? Just from the way the light hits it, I would guess it's some sort of open grained wood, such as walnut or butternut.


----------



## Seamus0559 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm 99% sure the darker wood is cherry. These are pictures after an oil base poly has been applied.


----------

